# Mini Wooden Squonker



## Genosmate (10/10/15)

Thought I'd make a mini mod from an off cut of stabilised wood from which I'm busy with something else.
Made it as a gift for someone,it takes a 14500 battery and uses a 3ml bottle.The wood is figured maple.I don't think I can make a smaller mod from wood.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/10/15)

Oh WOW WOW WOW! Whomever is getting this is a very lucky fish! 

It's damn cute!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## wazarmoto (10/10/15)

Damn that is nice! You could make lots of money selling these.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands (10/10/15)

ooh so cute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (10/10/15)

Wow, that is really stunning . And something very special about giving someone something you have made with your own hands.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (10/10/15)

Wow @Genosmate! You shouldn't have 
Looking great, lucky fish, whomever is getting it


----------

